# 1 more month



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Was unable to get out all week. But finally managed to get out today. Nice day, sunny. The bird was ready to go. He knows when we are about to go out. Excitedly peeking his head through his window at me as I pack up the car. All I need to do is open his transport box and he readily hops in. We hit the field and was a pretty quick hunt. First rabbit we flushed he was on in a heartbeat. Been awhile since I had let him actually tear into a rabbit. Been going for multiples so once he gets one I have been transferring off before he gets a chance to really eat up. Figured today after having multiple succesful trips out I would let him have this one.







We spent a good 45 minutes sitting in the woods like this. Couple deer ended up coming up behind me within 30 yards before I moved and spooked them. I enjoy just sitting with him letting him devour his hard earned catch and watching all the other wildlife around us. Another doe came jumping through the field. I stayed still until it was headed right at me and less then 15 yards away. 

Ended up getting this rabbit catch on video. Not the best but may post it later.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Please do post it! I always enjoy your reports.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice, how many is that this season?? were u huntin your usual spot when u saw the deer?? Cant tell from the pic..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

hunterjon313 said:


> Nice, how many is that this season?? were u huntin your usual spot when u saw the deer?? Cant tell from the pic..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Was the new spot I have been going too by your grandpa's. 

Not sure how many it's been. Haven't been really keeping track. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Like I said not the best video but you can somewhat see the grab. I hit the brush pile, hawk was ahead and to the left up in a tree. Rabbit ran out the left side. Hawk came in and did his thing.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Whoops. Was set as private fixed now.


----------



## floyd (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome! Please keep the posts coming. Seeing a bird of prey doing her thing is very impressive.


----------

